# Andy's game is done...Whew!



## thier1754 (Aug 13, 2005)

Just in case you're interested, for those who remember my post a long while ago about my kid's project, here's Andy's latest interview. He was hired to head up the design / development team for this game. They really did a great job; glad he's done! (The subject matter is not mom-friendly, but the comedy angle was emphasized... ) The game's in manufacturing and distribution now. I'm really proud of him -- It's been almost three grueling years.

He took two weeks off to fish, sleep, fish, sleep, drink beer and chat with friends, read, practice his new guitar, and sleep!

Click on "Developer Interview" and wait for the little ad to run... 

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox/action/evildeadregeneration/media.html

Here's the game website: 

http://evildead3.com/


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

That's great, Thier!!

I remember your last post about it.
That is too cool. My son will probably be one of the buyer 
He loves that kind of stuff. The more gore the better. Kids these days!! 
Tell him CONGRATULATIONS for me!!


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks! The amount of detail is amazing, and it takes a lot out of the guys to put it all together and push through to the end. How are things with you?


----------



## Dove (Aug 14, 2005)

That's quite a feather in his hat!!

Long time no see..how are you? Busy at the White Whale I guess..
Marge~Dove


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow!! that's some project!! When I started reading I thought he was going to be a school kid lol! DH was very impressed and said does it come out in PS2 or only X-box? I will tell my class tomorrow- the 12 yr old boys will be very excited.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2005)

How proud you must be - that's great!!!  He's a very well-spoken young man.


----------

